# The Greatest Scraps



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Morales Vs Barrera







Corrales VS Castillo
















THE WAR


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Gotta love the war... That was just heart and two dudes swinging for the fences... Rogan understandibly compared Griffin - Bonnar to this match


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Gotta love the war... That was just heart and two dudes swinging for the fences... Rogan understandibly compared Griffin - Bonnar to this match


yeah....heart will take you a long way


----------

